# Thunderpantz' Homebrew



## thunderpantz

Well guys, after seeing all these threads popping up about 'homebrewing' i thought i'd give it a go myself! So after a few questions were asked to some fellow members on here, i ordered some bits and bobs and cracked on with it this afternoon!

After having a read of several threads on here, i started with 3 basic 'recipes' and intend to go from there until i find a wax which i find gives me the best performance. Enjoy 

My very basic staring ingredients:










And a photo of TP #1 on the hob:










TP #1 5 minutes after putting it in the vessel:










TP #1 10 minutes in:










A very quick curing time in my eyes, which i think will mean this may be a very hard wax. After this i didn't take many more photos as I got a bit too involved in being a mad scientist. But here are a few more;

TP #2 on the hob:










TP #2 in the container:










TP #3 in its container:










mmmmm honey:










And then the 3 of them left to set:









(yes i did put my finger in the third one!)

After just over an hours work, I have 3 waxes waiting and forming as we speak. Am looking forward to seeing the results and to see how i can further develop them 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Serapth

I see you are also impatient and poke your fingers in the wax before it sets


----------



## thunderpantz

Serapth said:


> I see you are also impatient and poke your fingers in the wax before it sets


Haha, are you saying that from experience?


----------



## Serapth

Yep, i made batch 6 earlier today and poked my finger in to see if it was set..same as batches 1-5 lol


----------



## thunderpantz

Serapth said:


> Yep, i made batch 6 earlier today and poked my finger in to see if it was set..same as batches 1-5 lol


Brilliant! It's too tempting not to


----------



## thunderpantz

After an initial look/poke it seems that they are all going to be a very hard wax, possibly too hard to apply. TP #1 appears to be too hard and dry, TP #2 is fairly hard, but is workable and TP #3 is again, hard, but also very oily. 

Any further waxes will be based on TP #2. The next batch will have a lower wax content and perhaps higher solvent in order to aid curing. 

Watch this space


----------



## ihiba

Any good for haemorrhoids  

:buffer:Will be good to hear about them after a 1000 mile road test, especially in this weather :thumb:


----------



## polt

subscribed

I know there is a lot of interest in people doing homebrews so popped a request to get subsection but only 7 have backed the idea - shame it would have been good to keep all homebrew threads together.

good first bash though


----------



## conrad222

started this quick mate lol! you know which house to drop your samples off at for some reviews  will have to make some samples and bring em down saturday mate


----------



## moosh

Rapid style mate no holding back :thumb:


----------



## umi000

Nice start, subscribed to this thread


----------



## Alzak

I like threads like this one hope You find soon combination which work well for You I'm thinking about homebrew wax as well don't think Mrs will be happy if I take over kitchen to work on some wax...


----------



## thunderpantz

Well following on from my initial batches yesterday, they have had 24 hours to cure and i have come to the conclusion that they all failed miserably! All of them are rock solid and unusable due to the high wax content. But is nice to know which oils and additives do different things, which i can still tell from my failed attempts.

More wax is not always better! But now i can learn from my mistakes and try a different route


----------



## Serapth

All good fun though isnt it. My first three batches ended up the same..wax coloured concrete


----------



## thunderpantz

Serapth said:


> All good fun though isnt it. My first three batches ended up the same..wax coloured concrete


Yeah, is good to know how the wax reacts to different elements in the mix


----------



## thunderpantz

Right, i have been a busy boy again. Batches #4 & #5 are now cooling 

TP #4 Brewing: 









TP #4 Poured:









TP #5 Poured:









TP #4 & #5:









They are both based loosely around my TP #2. Cant wait to see how these turn out


----------



## polt

look great #5 looks a lot lighter and more solvent based...............can't wait to see these in action


----------



## Hou

Looking good dude, you have made more batches then me!


----------



## thunderpantz

Hou said:


> Looking good dude, you have made more batches then me!


I obviously have far more spare time lol! Which could well be a bad thing


----------



## Hou

Haha I could have made more tonight but without being able to test batch 4 on the car I do not know what I need to test


----------



## thunderpantz

Hou said:


> Haha I could have made more tonight but without being able to test batch 4 on the car I do not know what I need to test


Fair point, im just trying to get something workable at the moment


----------



## admg1

Looking good so far thunderpantz :thumb:
I finally got round to making my first batch tonight, so it'll be interesting to see how it's turned out tomorrow when it's fully cured.


----------



## thunderpantz

Thanks matey, good luck!


----------



## kev a

Looking good so far mate, always good to see how other people are getting on, turning into a big thing this homebrewing lark.


----------



## PootleFlump

Could you reuse the original ones by remelting and upping the solvents?


----------



## thunderpantz

Sorry about the lack of updates guys, have had a hella busy week and haven't had chance to get in the kitchen 

May have a play this evening though :thumb:



PootleFlump said:


> Could you reuse the original ones by remelting and upping the solvents?


I don't think i could as once it's set you have essentially created something different, re-melting then adding more solvent would totally change the properties. Thats the way i see it anyway, if i'm wrong then i stand to be corrected


----------



## conrad222

when am i getting a samplethen ay ? expecting a workable one within the week coming


----------



## thunderpantz

Well, seeing as it was and alrightish morning I thought i'd go out and give TP#5 a bash on my car. Initial thoughts, good effort for a first time wax although is VERY grabby when taking it off. TP#6 will be less oil more solvent.

All in all though, it left a very good finish. Beads very well and doesn't sheet too bad either:

Applied to right side: 









Beading on left side (untreated):









Beading on right side (treated):









Random photo:









Adds quite a deep shine: 









Favourite beading shot  :









And finally, a video of the sheeting: 


Enjoy


----------



## The_Bouncer

looks good :thumb:


----------



## thunderpantz

The_Bouncer said:


> looks good :thumb:


Thanks buddy


----------



## thunderpantz

Have had farrrrr to much stuff going on lately to have a go at any more batches. TP #5 however is still going strong on the bonnet. Still beading and sheeting, am quite impressed


----------



## Alan H

Could you post the ingredients list please and approximate ratios....

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## thunderpantz

Alan H said:


> Could you post the ingredients list please and approximate ratios....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan


No get your own....... Just kidding 

Erm off the top off my head it was approx:

9% beeswax
9% carnauba
30% turps 
then the rest made up of linseed and coconut oil.

As i said though, this was far too oily for my liking. Can't remember the exact ratios as they're all on my tablet and aren't quite sure where i've put it lol


----------



## Alan H

Thanks for that. I've got some colours and artificial fragrances that I want to try too. Is the coconut oil for fragrance or for something else?


----------



## thunderpantz

Alan H said:


> Thanks for that. I've got some colours and artificial fragrances that I want to try too. Is the coconut oil for fragrance or for something else?


Tbh it doesn't really have a fragrance, as far as i can tell it just adds to ease of use


----------



## Alan H

thunderpantz said:


> Tbh it doesn't really have a fragrance, as far as i can tell it just adds to ease of use


So it acts more like a carrier / lube for the waxy bits...?

I have several colours and fragrances that I want to try out.....

It's just getting around to getting started..

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## thunderpantz

Alan H said:


> So it acts more like a carrier / lube for the waxy bits...?
> 
> I have several colours and fragrances that I want to try out.....
> 
> It's just getting around to getting started..
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.


Yeah as fair as i can tell from my use of it. From what i've done so far, i'd make a good base to work with first then add fragrances and colour charges further down the line.


----------



## Alan H

That's my plan. Get a workable wax then fancy it up a bit....


----------



## thunderpantz

Alan H said:


> That's my plan. Get a workable wax then fancy it up a bit....


Nice one mate! Good luck


----------



## Mr.Hoog

Really anxious to see what you make of it!
How do you know what kind of ingredients you need and the quantities?
Is there some sort of tutorial over here?

Subscribed


----------

